# Vasectomy recovery



## 007fair (18 Oct 2011)

Hi.. not too much of a sensitive subject I hope!

Have any of you guys had 'the snip' and if so how long was it before you were able to cycle again afterwards 
Do any of you swim ?	were you able to do that earlier?
Guidelines for this sort of thing are vague Is the determining factor your own comfort (or lack of)

Cheers!


----------



## Fnaar (18 Oct 2011)

I think I left it 2 weeks, just to be on the safe side. I was walking about etc obv before then, but didnt want to cycle too soon.
Someone else will come along now and say they cycled 30 miles home after snippage and parachuted to the start of a triathlon the day after.


----------



## 4F (18 Oct 2011)

2 weeks here as well. You will know when the time is right as soon as you sit on the saddle


----------



## MontyVeda (18 Oct 2011)

cant remember, was definitely a few weeks but I had a hydrocele operation at the same time which left a 3" scar down my sack as well as the tiny 'snip-scar'...


----------



## Shrimp_Stu (18 Oct 2011)

Same here - 2 weeks break, helps when the weathers not the best as you feel that you're not missing out too much - (2 year anniversary here!)


----------



## Gareth (18 Oct 2011)

About two weeks for me as well.



When I worked for Caterpiller in Bury St Edmunds, one of the production supervisers cycled 5 miles or so to the clinic to have the snip, and then cycled back to work afterwards to complete his shift.


----------



## sabian92 (18 Oct 2011)

Gareth said:


> About two weeks for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked for Caterpiller in Bury St Edmunds, one of the production supervisers cycled 5 miles or so to the clinic to have the snip, and then cycled back to work afterwards to complete his shift.




That man has balls of steel (pardon the pun....)


----------



## abo (18 Oct 2011)

Yes but I wasn't cycling then, I was running. I gave it two weeks to be on the safe side, it was uncomfortable to have em banging around


----------



## 007fair (18 Oct 2011)

Gareth said:


> About two weeks for me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> When I worked for Caterpiller in Bury St Edmunds, one of the production supervisers cycled 5 miles or so to the clinic to have the snip, and then cycled back to work afterwards to complete his shift.



Eek! even if there is no pain.. psychologically, how can you ignore whats been done to you and where! 

Thanks for the replies all  2 weeks it is but may try a swim after 10 days


----------



## Fnaar (18 Oct 2011)

007fair said:


> Thanks for the replies all  2 weeks it is but may try a swim after 10 days



I was told to erm... have a "quick shuffle" daily to "clear things out" , so to speak... so that meant cutting down a bit


----------



## middleagecyclist (18 Oct 2011)

I intend to remain a 'complete man' thank you very much.
;-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> Someone else will come along now and say they cycled 30 miles home after snippage and parachuted to the start of a triathlon the day after.



I cycled 30 miles home after snippage and parachuted to the start of an triathlon Ironman the day after  

Then I remembered all the above was a dream and I actually left it about 2 weeks as well {whimper}


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> I intend to remain a 'complete man' thank you very much.
> ;-)




Nothing incomplete about us Jaffas matey, and no worries either  

About two weeks for me too, trying to remember that far back.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2011)

I think I'll go for the menopause option!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think I'll go for the menopause option!




You not got the balls for it Colin?


----------



## Cheddar George (18 Oct 2011)

007fair said:


> Hi.. not too much of a sensitive subject I hope!
> 
> Have any of you guys had 'the snip' and if so how long was it before you were able to cycle again afterwards
> Do any of you swim ?	were you able to do that earlier?
> ...



Two weeks is a good guide, i wouldn't rush into swimming as infection is the most common post op problem.


----------



## Fnaar (18 Oct 2011)

middleagecyclist said:


> I intend to remain a 'complete man' thank you very much.
> ;-)



[obligatory vasectomy joke] it doesn't make a vas deferens [/obligatory vasectomy joke]


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2011)

Cheddar George said:


> I wouldn't rush into swimming as infection is the most common post op problem.



and there's nothing worse than an infected ball bag
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
apparently


----------



## Fnaar (18 Oct 2011)

Cheddar George said:


> infection is the most common post op problem.



That's bollocks


----------



## ColinJ (18 Oct 2011)

Toshiba Boy said:


> You not got the balls for it Colin?


It makes me wince just thinking about it! 

Anyway - I'm currently going through the _'womenopause'_ and I'm getting towards the age where a future partner is likely to be post-menopausal ...


----------



## Matthew_T (18 Oct 2011)

007fair said:


> 'the snip'




I dont want to think of such a thing.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2011)

I had mine done at the same time as I had my Hernia fixed, this was done on a Sunday at a private clinic, I was on the turbo on the Wednesday and back on the at about day 7. If I remember correctly I did a time trial after about 6 weeks, would have been sooner but the season had not started. A snip is just that, hardly major surgery mind you it is normally the nurse that gets you ready who feels a prick.


----------



## 007fair (18 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont want to think of such a thing.



Actually more of a snip and sizzle	After the snip bit they 'fuse' one end rather than tie a knot Not a pleasant thought .. which is much worse than the actual pain


----------



## tiswas-steve (18 Oct 2011)

All this describing the actual act of " La Chop " has made me wonder why it didn't hurt me more than it did .... Or am I just too butch ? ( pass the remote so I can watch strictly come dancing plz )


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2011)

Having had mine done under a local anaesthetic I can distinctly remember the sensation of tubes being pulled and mauled around with


----------



## Mozzy (18 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> I was told to erm... have a "quick shuffle" daily to "clear things out" , so to speak... so that meant cutting down a bit



I'm going to be chuckling about what you just said for days. BRILLIANT 

Almost thirty years ago now; memorable moment was when the orderly asked us to lift up our gown to check we had followed 'structions for hair removal. "Oh." said he. "Very pretty, you didn't need to remove every last hair." 

I'd taken the lot off . Better safe than sorry I thought. I felt fine after. Called in to meet up with a couple of buddies to play a quick nine holes of golf. Had lunch, a pint of Guinless, and all was well for the fist few holes. Anesthetic wore off, and my mate said ... "ere Mozzy, you OK, you've gone a sort of grey colour?"

Needless to say it was a BIG mistake, and I limped back ... slowly. Was self employed then so just took a couple of days then back to the daily grind. I kept forgetting though and pain would shoot when you were not ready.

NEVER again!


----------



## Mugshot (18 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Having had mine done under a local anaesthetic I can distinctly remember the sensation of tubes being pulled and mauled around with



I will never forget that! It felt like the tubes were connected to my ears the amount of pulling that seemed to be going on, the doc had to tell me to stop squirming, add to that the nurse sat at my ear yacking about any old bullshit she could think of to "take your mind off things" it's not something I'd ever want to repeat. Having said that, glad I've done it. 
Oh yeah, I wasn't riding my bike at the time, but I seem to remember feeling pretty much sorted by the two week mark.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> It makes me wince just thinking about it!
> 
> Anyway - I'm currently going through the _'womenopause'_ and I'm getting towards the age where a future partner is likely to be post-menopausal ...




Fair do's mate, good luck on the partner front (from one old Coventry kid to another).

I had it done in my 20's (some 20+ years ago) because we had a healthy son, and my (then) wife had suffered a very bad time having him and there was no guarantee that wouldn't happen again.

I'm now with my partner who's very happy I'm "seedless".


----------



## abo (18 Oct 2011)

Matthew_T said:


> I dont want to think of such a thing.



My wife watched my op get done...


----------



## abo (18 Oct 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I will never forget that! It felt like the tubes were connected to my ears the amount of pulling that seemed to be going on



ffs that's bringing back memories, making me squirm now


----------



## coffeejo (18 Oct 2011)

I was going to post this in the 'keeping fish' thread, but I had battered pollock for tea...


----------



## byegad (18 Oct 2011)

Had it done Thursday 6pm, worked the next day, everything was working normally that night  and apart from the stitch I had no pain/discomfort. I left it in a couple of days then removed the single stitch in the bath as it was pulling like mad. It was supposed to melt away on its own. What a relief and after it came out I really didn't know it had been done. I was back to normal cycling the next day. 

I had it done under a local anaesthetic. My bro in law had it done under a general and was laid up for weeks!


----------



## Mugshot (18 Oct 2011)

byegad said:


> Had it done Thursday 6pm, worked the next day, everything was working normally that night  and apart from the stitch I had no pain/discomfort. I left it in a couple of days then removed the single stitch in the bath as it was pulling like mad. It was supposed to melt away on its own. What a relief and after it came out I really didn't know it had been done. I was back to normal cycling the next day.
> 
> I had it done under a local anaesthetic. My bro in law had it done under a general and was laid up for weeks!





Must be you tough Northerners, my Mancunian mate reckons he went home and tested them straight after!


----------



## chewy (18 Oct 2011)

BEST.THREAD.EVER


----------



## Doseone (18 Oct 2011)

This has brought back memories  

Had mine about 8 years ago under local anaesthetic. I'll never forget my doc handling my right testicle like a slippery bar of soap and him saying that he was having a bit of trouble finding the right place to inject 

Afterwards he told me to go home and put a bag of frozen peas on me nads. This is where it started to wrong. The anaesthetic hadn't worn off and I had the peas there far too long and got really bad freeze burns  

To answer the original question though, I was swimming gently within a week, running after a couple of weeks but was nearly a month before I got back on the bike. The op was well worth it though.


----------



## byegad (18 Oct 2011)

I had it done privately, the surgeon in the assessment appointment recommended a local as not only a lot cheaper, but better. he said with a general sometimes they had to really grab hold and pull them down before they could operate, this often resulted in post operative bruising and tenderness. My bro-in-laws experiences where he had severe bruising for weeks afterwards tends to support this.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2011)

I had both the hernia and the vasectomy done at the same time as I posted earlier under local.


----------



## Mugshot (18 Oct 2011)

Why am I posting in this thread again 
Quick tip to getting back in the saddle more quickly, don't use use a hair removal type product, sensitive my arse, I left it on too long and ended up looking like a burns victim, God knows what the hospital staff thought. It was red raw and I would not have wanted to sit on a saddle afterwards!


----------



## Lard Armstrong (18 Oct 2011)

Local anaethestic is best, Doctors tend to be a bit more careful if you are looking them in the eye.

Everyone I know who had a general anaesthetic was out of commission for much longer.

I had mine done last year and went swimming in the sea a week later (good for healing the wound). 

I didn't go near the pool because it is basically a toxic bacterial soup, ready to give my poor old nads a nasty infection.

I was back on the bike in 2 weeks (took it easy at first).


----------



## Broughtonblue (18 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Having had mine done under a local anaesthetic I can distinctly remember the sensation of tubes being pulled and mauled around with


Remember this only too well, also like Mozzy said, I removed all the hair! Had two student doctors in watching the op, one woman, one bloke, really embarrassed when the surgeon said 'your natural defences are working really well' apparently at times of stress the male natural reaction is for your sack to shrink and your balls to try to hide inside you, my sack shrunk to and looked like a walnut!!!!


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2011)

I let them do the shaving, well I was paying for it out of my own pocket, anyway the nurse grabs a new Gillete bit of shaving cream and scrapes away a bit about an inch square.

Now the worse bit of my op, sit down as this may take a while. The little green gown that ties up at the back, well I had this on and wanted a pee so I has one and there on the end was the little damp bit sometimes left, now I knew being clever like that if I put the old fella back inside that gown I was going to get a damp patch. So I shake it, I dry it, and even banged the damn thing on the sink, slips it back inside the gown walk down the corridor with a nice damp patch still showing. Still I tried, dignity is out of the window in those stupid gowns.


----------



## Fnaar (18 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> I let them do the shaving, well I was paying for it out of my own pocket, anyway the nurse grabs a new Gillete bit of shaving cream and scrapes away a bit about an inch square.



My nurse shaved my pubes into a heart shape, and wrote her phone number on my left testicle




*


*this may be a dream I had


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2011)

Brilliant! must have been small writing.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Oct 2011)

Cheddar George said:


> Two weeks is a good guide, i wouldn't rush into swimming as infection is the most common post op problem.



I had an infection, which took an extra week or so to clear-up, far more painful than the Op which to be honest was no worst than havuing a tooth out ... and far more benificial.


----------



## Mozzy (19 Oct 2011)

abo said:


> ffs that's bringing back memories, making me squirm now



+1


----------



## Melonfish (19 Oct 2011)

I'll never forget the smell of my own burning flesh...

ah memories.

anyhoo, the procedure is really straight forward, needle makes you jump a gods damned mile and they have to give you two in each side, one for the skin and one for the testicle (OMFG that hurt)
i actually watched the whole procedure, it was quite interesting, my wife decided to almost faint in the corner tho despite her claiming she'd hold my hand all the way through
briused and swelled for about a week, i honestly didn't think testes should be that colour, also walked like john wayne for a while.
had the gonzo's for about a week also, after that tho it was all back to normal, just had to put up with the damned hair growing back! *scratch*


----------



## 4F (19 Oct 2011)

abo said:


> My wife watched my op get done...




Was that to make sure you didn't "pull out" ?


----------



## Browser (19 Oct 2011)

Had mine done about 8 yrs ago, not long after birth of daughter, by the then-new procedure of laser cauterisation of the tubes rather than the older cut-and-shut as studies had proved that once the disolvable stitches used to close up said tubes had gone, the tubes could sometimes open up and re-attach themselves, whereas the laser just produced scar tissue which blocked the tube.
It was toted as a lower-invasion method, still requiring your nutsack to be cut-'n-shut. Took me about three-to-four days to feel truly comfortable again, longer to feel 'normal' again, can be longer or shorter depending upon you. Take as long as you need and don't overdo it, a mate did and ended up with one the size of an orange after trying to walk too far too soon  .


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Oct 2011)

4F said:


> Was that to make sure you didn't "pull out" ?



If he'd 'pulled out' in the first place he wouldn't have needed it doing


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> If he'd 'pulled out' in the first place he wouldn't have needed it doing


I think that a few million children are produced each year by their parents relying on the Mastermind[sup]1[/sup] school of contraception!






[sup]1[/sup] I've started, so I'll finish!


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2011)

I had my plumbing turned off 20 years ago. Local anesthetic and it took 19 minutes from start to finish, A little bit of tugging was felt at the time but no pain. The Nurse did give me intravenus valium before the start, so I was really away with the fairies. When the "pretty" nurse came to discharge me at the end of the afternoon, she gave me the usual chat and the sample pots and explained that there was to be no saliva in the samples as it ruins them? She did not flinch, even though I was chuckling to myself with a big grin on my face  

After a day or so I felt like I had been kicked in the gonads, but there was very little bruising or swelling and after a week I was back on the bike. Never looked back, best thing I have done for a long time.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 Oct 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think that a few million children are produced each year by their parents relying on the Mastermind[sup]1[/sup] school of contraception!
> 
> [sup]1[/sup] I've started, so I'll finish!


----------



## byegad (19 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> If he'd 'pulled out' in the first place he wouldn't have needed it doing



My thought exactly!


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2011)

Hell this bring back memories of the twins playpen getting a right doing




Had the snip 4yrs ago, swelling afterwards was impressive



2 weeks till back on bike, and before that I was doing good John Wayne impressions. Have to say simple enough op but dignity well and truly left at the hospital entrance.


----------



## screenman (19 Oct 2011)

I hear of guys afterwards asking for the pain to be taken away but the swelling left.


----------



## wildjetskier (19 Oct 2011)

Fnaar said:


> My nurse shaved my pubes into a heart shape, and wrote her phone number on my left testicle
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I had mine done about 8 months ago, by a Dr Kittel, and was a no scalpel vasectomy. http://www.kittel.co.uk/ Was referred by my GP, was shi**ing bricks before I went in, but he was great, the nurse great and all in all a great easy procedure...Only the burning skin made me a bit queasy. As mentioned in previous threads about 2 weeks and back in action. The best bit was my sample, had 1/2 hr to get it to hospital when the hospital is 45mins away, so there I was wondering the hospital looking for somewhere erm quiet. managed it in the end !!!


----------



## wildjetskier (19 Oct 2011)

1582326 said:


> Did you have the experience of being made to wait for a receipt?



Oh yes I had to tell them that the sample had to be processed asap and of course 400000 eyes fall upon you (felt like that) whilst you are holding a test tube of you know what...oh well experience eh !!


----------



## middleagecyclist (19 Oct 2011)

wildjetskier said:


> The best bit was my sample, had 1/2 hr to get it to hospital when the hospital is 45mins away, so there I was wondering the hospital looking for somewhere erm quiet. managed it in the end !!!


I had to produce several in hospital samples for IVF treatment. The dept in question provided a room with a bed, a sample container and some well used soft porn mags. "When you have finished please write your name, time of sample, whether any was lost and wait at the corner of the corridor where it will be collected". 

I still remember all the knowing looks from hospital staff on the busy corridor as I stood in the prescribed spot with beads of sweat running down my flushed face while tightly clasping my 'special sample'. Still, worth it for the 5 year old daughter we have now. No need of snipping for me!


----------



## Headgardener (19 Oct 2011)

Still connected here and no plans to get disconnected.


----------



## the_craig (23 Jan 2022)

BUMP!

So I'm booked in to get my wings clipped on the 9th of February under local anaesthetic after 2 kids and many years of 'getting off at Haymarket' (A reference only those North of the Border may get). I was just searching for advice on how long I may be off the bike as I'm working towards the big Etape Caledonia in May and didn't want to be laid up too long. Reading through this and other threads, the consensus seems to be around two weeks off, everything going well. I post on another couple of forums and there's fellas who post there who have got proper horror stories. Coming on here and hearing everyone having a 'straight forward' post op phase is very reassuring.

I'll check in nearer the time and maybe have a funny tale to tell.


----------



## derrick (23 Jan 2022)

Snipped 20 odd years ago, Still feel horny,


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Jan 2022)

Wow this is a thread revival !!! Just looked up to see what I’d written. So ok nothing is without risk , however if all goes well . A couple of weeks for me was about right. Some folk had no bother at all . I got an infection which I hadn’t realised. I thought it was just post op swelling ! Apparently not ! 
If you feel ok and it’s not uncomfortable then bash on. Just as an are memoir you need to provide samples  for the First couple of weeks to make sure you have Olympic swimmers


----------



## the_craig (23 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Wow this is a thread revival !!! Just looked up to see what I’d written. So ok nothing is without risk , however if all goes well . A couple of weeks for me was about right. Some folk had no bother at all . I got an infection which I hadn’t realised. I thought it was just post op swelling ! Apparently not !
> If you feel ok and it’s not uncomfortable then bash on. Just as an are memoir you need to provide samples  for the First couple of weeks to make sure you have Olympic swimmers



This is the most recent thread on the topic, so I thought it was worthy of a bump...

It's 16 weeks that I have to wait until I have to hand my sample in. and living an hour away from the lab with fair traffic is a challenge. I can see me having to book a room and obtain my sample...


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jan 2022)

I had mine done on a Thursday afternoon. 
On the Saturday I ran a 27 mile mountain race and finished second. 
No big deal.


----------



## Landsurfer (23 Jan 2022)

Went the 35 miles to my op on the motorbike, and rode the 35 miles back home .... with nuts like large black plums .... 4 weeks later rode a 10MTT ...
6 years later had the vasectomy reversed ..... but it didn’t work out ....
Just as well, as we have had 4 children in and out and in of our care for 17 years ...
It was meant to be, is Julies take on it, we would have loved to have our own child but have our life full of children to this day ...


----------



## newfhouse (23 Jan 2022)

Mine was about ten years ago and was a local anaesthetic, pain and complication free, while-you-wait job. Top tip from experience: don’t try to sit up to watch what’s happening once they’ve started because everything gets pulled back up inside.

I was off the bike for about ten days, more precautionary than necessary.


----------



## Rusty Nails (23 Jan 2022)

derrick said:


> Snipped 20 odd years ago, Still feel horny,


A 20 year erection


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jan 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I had mine done on a Thursday afternoon.
> On the Saturday I ran a 27 mile mountain race and finished second.
> No big deal.


I’d be more impressed if you’d managed your girlfriend/partner as well.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (23 Jan 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I’d be more impressed if you’d managed your girlfriend/partner as well.


Saved that till Sunday night.


----------



## gavroche (23 Jan 2022)

I had mine done in the late 80s and the nurse helping for the op was a neighbour from across the road.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jan 2022)

Mine done late 80s, recovery no issue. The op itself, though, that's a whole 'nother thang...


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2022)

the_craig said:


> BUMP!
> 
> So I'm booked in to get my wings clipped on the 9th of February under local anaesthetic after 2 kids and many years of 'getting off at Haymarket' (A reference only those North of the Border may get). I was just searching for advice on how long I may be off the bike as I'm working towards the big Etape Caledonia in May and didn't want to be laid up too long. Reading through this and other threads, the consensus seems to be around two weeks off, everything going well. I post on another couple of forums and there's fellas who post there who have got proper horror stories. Coming on here and hearing everyone having a 'straight forward' post op phase is very reassuring.
> 
> I'll check in nearer the time and maybe have a funny tale to tell.



Varies. I was off the bike about a month, but mine went very badly. Still cycled but in pain. Would rather forget about it, but entailed another major operation a year later, then two further visits for injections directly into the left one. Nothing cured the pain, and whilst not as bad these days, bear in mind 1 in 10 get long term pain. Almost 10 years since I was done and I get pain most of the time. Oh and the surgery knackered lefty as the original op, the GP severed blood vessels (anesthetic didn't take either) and I'm on testosterone replacement.

Whilst for the majority it goes well, I wouldn't wish what I had on anyone. I even asked my consultant to remove both, but he said it probably wouldn't remove the pain. Lots of very sensitive nerves down there, and when you consider the vas isn't a tube on it's own, it's intertwined with nerves and blood vessels. 

Oh and I waited for 'off season' - e.g. October to get done. 

Good luck, I can't recommend it. As has been said, it's surgery and it can go wrong. When I broke my spine the consultant said 'we can operate today but you might not walk tomorrow - as you very well know, surgery can go wrong'. I had no hesitation in opting for 6 weeks flat on my back instead.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

fossyant said:


> Varies. I was off the bike about a month, but mine went very badly. Still cycled but in pain. Would rather forget about it, but entailed another major operation a year later, then two further visits for injections directly into the left one. Nothing cured the pain, and whilst not as bad these days, bear in mind 1 in 10 get long term pain. Almost 10 years since I was done and I get pain most of the time. Oh and the surgery knackered lefty as the original op, the GP severed blood vessels (anesthetic didn't take either) and I'm on testosterone replacement.
> 
> Whilst for the majority it goes well, I wouldn't wish what I had on anyone. I even asked my consultant to remove both, but he said it probably wouldn't remove the pain. Lots of very sensitive nerves down there, and when you consider the vas isn't a tube on it's own, it's intertwined with nerves and blood vessels.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the vasectomy that went wrong with an ex colleague I referred to. It was an utter disaster ! Pain for years , ops to get it fixed but cost home a lot !! To be honest if I’d read a thread like this I’d be nervous !!


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

DCBassman said:


> Mine done late 80s, recovery no issue. The op itself, though, that's a whole 'nother thang...



I felt like one of those frogs you got to experiment on in biology class


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> I felt like one of those frogs you got to experiment on in biology class


I felt like they'd not put enough local anaesthetic in...because they hadn't.


----------



## sheddy (24 Jan 2022)

Avoid riding home post op


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I felt like they'd not put enough local anaesthetic in...because they hadn't.


Yes I did feel it as well, at which point they put another needle in .


----------



## DCBassman (24 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Yes I did feel it as well, at which point they put another needle in .


Exactly. But they do one side at a time, of course. And they made the same error _*again.*_
So, four jabs instead of two, plus the scalpel edge tests. I was an airman then, and this was a naval hospital. The second edge test made me jump enough to kick the Surgeon Commander, to which he replied, "Never knew you f**kin crabs were so sensitive..."
Eventually they got it done, and I drove home from Plymouth to Camborne.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Jan 2022)

the_craig said:


> BUMP!
> 
> So I'm booked in to get my wings clipped on the 9th of February under local anaesthetic after 2 kids and many years of 'getting off at Haymarket' (A reference only those North of the Border may get). I was just searching for advice on how long I may be off the bike as I'm working towards the big Etape Caledonia in May and didn't want to be laid up too long. Reading through this and other threads, the consensus seems to be around two weeks off, everything going well. I post on another couple of forums and there's fellas who post there who have got proper horror stories. Coming on here and hearing everyone having a 'straight forward' post op phase is very reassuring.
> 
> I'll check in nearer the time and maybe have a funny tale to tell.


Yes 2-3 weeks and all pretty straight forward.

May I wish you many future journeys to the terminus


----------



## lazybloke (24 Jan 2022)

My brother recovered too well from his vasectomy and fathered a 4th child. Apparently it does happen from time to time.

But the consultant accused my brother's wife, _to her face_, of playing away from home - the evidence being that his count had previosuly dropped to zero. 

A quick sample and recount - and whoops, no longer zero. 

So back under the knife for him


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jan 2022)

Very straightforward. 
Get some supportive underwear and paracetamol or equivalent, to take the edge of the ache.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jan 2022)

Time for this to be rolled out


----------



## SpokeyDokey (24 Jan 2022)

Done around '92 - one incision went septic so I had it cauterised by what looked like a non-sparkly sparkler.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 628039
> 
> 
> Time for this to be rolled out



Thats was me. Ended up in A&E twice. Had to drop my pants for a very nice young GP as well. I apologised, as shed never seen anything like it. Oh yeh, lefty was sizzled with no anaesthetic.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Jan 2022)

Had mine at RAF Hospital Ely.
There where bats flapping around in the light shrouds in the theatre !!!!!!
I pointed it out to the surgeon .... "yes, their protected” .. "sealed from the theatre though” ....
Not funny ....
6 weeks later I took my sample to the medical centre at RAF Honnington ... I was met at the door by a female medic younger than than the motorbike boots i was wearing !!!!

She smiled, in her dressing gown, .... it was early in the day ....... Passed over the container in a paper bag ....


----------



## vickster (24 Jan 2022)

sheddy said:


> Avoid riding home post op


Take the BMX


----------



## Mr Celine (25 Jan 2022)

The pre-op leaflet from the hospital told me to expect a couple of days of mild discomfort. 

This was correct as far as it went. What it didn't say was that on day three the mild discomfort would be replaced by screaming agony.

As I lay on my deathbed I wrote out a codicil to my will leaving my body to medical science, except for lefty, which was to be given to the rugby club.


----------



## Big John (26 Jan 2022)

Had my snip in 1984 I think. All went well, fortunately, and I was back running if I remember rightly after about a week. Two mates asked for advice on having the snip because they were worried about the after effects. I told them it was no big deal and consequently they both had it done. Both then had bad experiences. One had a nasty infection after the op that made his testicles swell and the other one had problems during the op when the anaesthetic began to wear off. I should have kept my mouth shut 🤐


----------



## Eribiste (30 Jan 2022)

My job was done 40 years ago but the memory lingers. About three weeks total recovery, with the first week spent with a polish on the clock weights to rival snooker balls. Black snooker balls.


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2022)

Went to work the next morning.Finished up getting divorced,so needed a reversal told I had one in five million chance of being a dad at 46 well I did it twice .It is possible that the hydrocele has come from both those surgeries.


----------



## the_craig (17 Mar 2022)

Another Bump!

So I got my wings clipped over a month ago and I've been lucky in that I had no problems whatsoever, really. Well, apart from standing in the procedure room with the nurse, the doc wearing only my t-shirt, my keks and a pair of socks. I asked for more local anaesthetic as I could feel him rummaging about, which was uncomfortable. But in and out in 20 minutes - doodle. Wore a jock strap for a couple of days as I had a dull ache for 2- 3 days. Also had some bruising on the right side, which was about the size of a 10p piece. But I was back on the bike within a week. And my 5yo was well warned to not jump on daddy, and to the wee guy's credit, he was careful. Had a shed ton of annual leave to take, so I used a couple of weeks and really kicked the arse out of it. 

So now I have to wait 16 weeks before I can hand in my specimen. I have to hand my sample to the lab within 2 hours of producing it and since I live an hour away, I have to book a room at the pathology department for some _alone time..._


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Mar 2022)

I don't recall having such a strict time limit when handing mine in... just same day, I think.


----------



## fossyant (17 Mar 2022)

The time limit is a bit of a lie. I handed in mine at the local GP's which was then sent away. Glad it went well. 

Lefty is giving me pain this evening, 10 years since mine was done. Might crack open the co-codamol  It doesn't like the cold or cycling.  Tough.


----------



## Tom B (19 Mar 2022)

Father in law got the snip then later that day cycled from Blackburn to Lancaster for a night shift as a Firesquirter.

Apparently he did a fair bit of standing up


----------



## Moon bunny (20 Mar 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 628039
> 
> 
> Time for this to be rolled out


http://pinktentacle.com/2009/06/all-purpose-tanuki-testicles-prints-by-kuniyoshi/


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Mar 2022)

Moon bunny said:


> http://pinktentacle.com/2009/06/all-purpose-tanuki-testicles-prints-by-kuniyoshi/


----------

